# [OT]..cosa fo con 2 pc??

## paperp

Ho 2 pc tutti x86 , non so cosa inventarmi per smanettare , uno pII e uno athlon , tutti e due con masterizzatore , potrei metterli insieme per farne uno , o qualcos'altro??

tutti i suggerimenti sono benvenuti!!

P.S. qualcuno sa dove posso trovare una motherboard asus a7 pro , devo resettare la eprom e non si può che fare attraverso una copy di quella originale messa in parallelo...!

----------

## Tùrin_Mormegil

collauda distcc  :Very Happy: 

----------

## mambro

Potresti regalarne uno a me   :Laughing: 

Oppure mettere windows su uno e divertirti a usare exploit per farlo crashare dall'altro   :Laughing: 

----------

## X-Drum

fatti un mini mini cluster,

o inizia a prendere pratica con la rete: sharing dei file(samba),rsync,ecc..

o donane uno a chi ne ha bisogno...asd

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

> fatti un mini mini cluster,
> 
> o inizia a prendere pratica con la rete: sharing dei file(samba),rsync,ecc..

 

Oppure prova a creare un server mail o un firewall o un dns server o un file server o ....

----------

## Dhaki

Oppure la consacri a ~x86 e testing ebuild da bugzilla   :Smile: 

----------

## Crema83

 *paperp wrote:*   

> Ho 2 pc tutti x86 , non so cosa inventarmi per smanettare , uno pII e uno athlon , tutti e due con masterizzatore , potrei metterli insieme per farne uno , o qualcos'altro??
> 
> tutti i suggerimenti sono benvenuti!!
> 
> P.S. qualcuno sa dove posso trovare una motherboard asus a7 pro , devo resettare la eprom e non si può che fare attraverso una copy di quella originale messa in parallelo...!

 

Sono anch'io nelle tue stesse condizioni (a parte i processori diversi) ... solo che ora non ho moltissimo tempo x smanettare cuasa esami ...   :Crying or Very sad:   !!!

Se riesci a trovare qualcosa di veramente "stripposo" da fare accetto volentieri consigli ...     :Wink: 

----------

## paperp

..mini cluster...mhh , sembra interessante...dove trovo info??

.....samba,file sharing forse...qualcosa di più stripposo,daai , qualche volo pindarico creativo , lasciatevi andare   :Very Happy: 

----------

## mambro

Un cluster di firewall... nn chiedermi come si faccia, ho solo ascoltato un talk al linux day di venezia  :Very Happy: 

http://linuxday.velug.it/slide/obsd.sxi

----------

## maninthebox1

si può dire che stai bene!...rispetto a me che tra un po mi escono dal ....

ho 3 desktop e 2 portatili (uno comprato ieri)!

i 3 desktop.. uno con athlonXp 2500 (portato a 3000), uno con pentium4 HT 2400, e un pentium3 sono, in ordine di come ho li ho citati: un pc destinato a scaricare, un pc per il gioco , e il pentium3 mi fa da router!

i due portatili sono destinati allo studio quando sto fuori casa...ma uno può considerarsi un pezzo d'antiquariato!

Fedeliallalinea, X-drum e Dhaki hanno dato delle ottime idee! poi si aggiuge la mia del router.....

fatti un po di conti e vedi un po!!!!  :Laughing: 

anzi...ho anche un pentium mmx 266 e un pentium 166 che si aggiungono alla lista dei desktop....se qualcuno li vuole li regalo!!!!

----------

## koma

prova a creare una net raid e a rendere le due macchine una cosa unica per l'archiviazione dati =)

----------

## Cazzantonio

ne regali uno a qualche associazione di volontariato o a qualcuno che non ce l'ha /non se lo può permettere? Se davvero non sai che farci...

----------

## paperp

Al volontariato ho già dato , lavoro per esso , quindi niente donazioni , l'idea di creare un pc solo dedicato a scaricare o similari può essere , il net raid invece non ho capito cosa sia...??

----------

## koma

avevo letto qualcos in pgiro, in pratica i due pc hanno due partizioni in "sharing" mettiamo una da 10 e l'altra da 20 gb

Con il net raid ne vedi una sola da 30 gb. Ma non saprei dove trovare la documentazione

----------

## paperp

..forse potrei tirare su un bel webserver , e farci esperimenti sia di cms che posta , ivi compreso ftp e sftp , magari presto un pò di spazio a chi ne ha bisogno , peccato che ho solo una linea a 640 e non godo di Ip fisso , tanto meno non riuscirei a tenere acceso il server 24/7.

Ho delle soluzioni per risolvere questi  problemi??

----------

## FMulder

per ovviare all'ip dinamico puoi usare un servizio di dns dinamici... io uso no-ip

il funzionamento è semplicissimo:

ti registri sul sito e prendi gratuitamente un dominio di terzo livello (del tipo nomedominio.no-ip.com)

poi installi da portage noip-updater.. lo configuri con i tuoi parametri, e fai partire il demone all'avvio con rc-update add noip default

ogni tot di tempo il demone cerca di rilevare il tuo ip esterno e aggiorna il dns.. così nomedominio.no-ip.com è sempre aggiornato con il giusto ip  :Wink: 

----------

## neon

Io proprio in questo momento sto smanettando con il mio k6-2. L'ho usato come web/ftp server per sviluppare un sito con dei colleghi. Ora ho tolto i server, montato la sblive e sto provando ad installare mpd. Se va' lo collego allo stereo, ci metto l'hd da 120gb e lo uso come media-player/file-server...  :Wink:  (alternativa filesharing e server ftp)

----------

## Panda

perche' non provi freeBSD?

----------

## stefanonafets

Potresti anche fare esperimenti con l' H323 (protocollo per il voice over ip) o con server di streaming audio-video...

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Mescoli quel che ti è stato detto sopra e provi *BSD [se hai voglia di smanettare li provi tutti e tre free net e open] e con tutti e tre provi a farci dei FW, dei webserver dei fileserver, il tutto orientato alla sicurezza. Oppure metti su gentoo e fai un'installazione hardened, cn tutte le flags del caso x GCC e gli hardened - dev - sources.

Oppure sembre con tutti e 4 gli OS [i 3 bsd e gentoo tiri su un cluster openmosix] 

anzi fai un openmosix hardened...  :Laughing: 

Oppure t metti in contatto con federico e gli dai una mano per la creazione di un kiosk a prova di n00b... cerca il 3d interfaccia simil windows o qualcosa del genere...

----------

## paperp

Very Very Interesting , quindi devo tirare su una installazione gentoo indirizzata ad uso server , con servizi che vadano dal web al ftp passando per sicurezza e amministrazione , epoi provare i tre BSD(anche se devo prendere info perchè gira voce siano ostici...).

Ora bisonga ricorda che :

Spazio=20giga(forse 40 non ricordo)

Memoria=64(altra 128 la posso montare sul secondo banchetto..)

Processore=PII ma devo vedere il clock e il modello

disposizione= i miei mi romperanno , non so so dove metterlo , anche perchè questo lavorone implica di averlo necessariamente 24/7 sennò che cavolo di servizi offro...

Filesystem=io volevo almeno nella partizione di Gentoo usare il fantastico reiser4 con il RR4 di Lxnay

............mumble ,mumble....  :Confused:   :Confused: 

----------

## neon

 *paperp wrote:*   

> Filesystem=io volevo almeno nella partizione di Gentoo usare il fantastico reiser4 con il RR4 di Lxnay
> 
> ............mumble ,mumble....  

 

mmm, metti un kernel hardened, tutto orientato alla sicurezza, e poi? Un filesystem uscito da pochi mesi? Io te lo sconsiglio. Magari provalo sul desktop. Sul mio server ho messo xfs ma ora sono indeciso per la partizione dati. ext3 o xfs? Questo e' il mio dilemma...

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

 *Panda wrote:*   

> perche' non provi freeBSD?

 

Ottima idea, io farò così!

----------

## Giepi

 *maninthebox1 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> anzi...ho anche un pentium mmx 266 e un pentium 166 che si aggiungono alla lista dei desktop....se qualcuno li vuole li regalo!!!!

 

Stai scherzando?! vuoi >regalare< un computer a uno sconosciuto? oO

P.S. Se si contattami in privato che ho sempre sognato un vecchio scassone con cui fare pratica da sistemista!  :Razz: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Prima di tutto decidi cosa fare. Tenendo come costante l'idea di un server orientato alla sicurezza [hardened], puoi scegliere di implementare

1° samba server / dominio win

2° www/ftp

3° mail server

il tutto sotto linux. Valuta tu in che ordine, ma implementa i suddetti pacchetti uno alla volta e una volta che funzionano, disabilitali [togliendoli dall'avvio tramite rc-conf]. Una volta ce tutti e 3 ti saranno familiari, prova a unirli.

una volta che sarai in grad di fare tutto questo [TANTO di CAPPELLO!  :Smile:  ] potresti passare a FreeBSD, il più amichevole tra i BSD presenti.

Ovviamente non c dimentichiamo dell'athlon. IMHO se dovessi scegliere su coasa partire userei la macchina più potente, che tra il P2 e l'AMD, direi che è la seconda.

Quando poi vorrai, farai sempre a tempo a trasformare la suddetta macchina in un cluster.

Un consiglio, fai spesso degli stage4 quando arrivi a configurazioni funzionanti  :Smile:  se nn sai cos'è cerca nel forum o nel wiki

----------

## maninthebox1

tutto questo discorso mi sta facendo venire voglia....

dove trovo una guidozza per mettere su un bel server? hardened?

----------

## mouser

Adessto sta venendo voglia anche a me!!!!

Solo che sul mio pc (P200MMX, 64MB Ram, 2hd 4GB) l'amata gentoo non bootta.... e non so perche'''  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

Ho provato anche altre distro, ma sono riuscito a bootare solo con una Suse di 3 anni fa  :Crying or Very sad: 

Sono disperato  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## alemare

ciao! potresti provare a mettere la suse e poi fai tutto via ssh e ci metti la gentoo! si può!? io credo di si ma di persone non ho mai fatto...

Ciao Alemare

----------

## mouser

Ci avevo gia' pensato..... l'unica cose e' che manca il tempo per farlo.....

E poi.... la mia amata gechina per seconda  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  ........

----------

## paperp

Problema , la macchina athlon(1.0 GHZ) era in teoria quella che doveva fare da desktop , il che diventa un problema perchè in teoria doveva rimanere in camera mia..ma visto che l'appetito vien mangiando , ho ricordato che ho un PIII con 128MB in versione lap alias vecchio acer , con il masterizzatore fuori uso , adesso , o , lo lascio da parte e con calma ci metto su una gentoo per la bimba , o lo sfascio e diventa un serverino da appiccicare la muro con dimensioni mini.

Però(c'è sempre un però) devo risolvere il problema di installare senza cd , e devo considerare se gettare un portatile nel gruppo "facciamoci degli esperimenti!".....grazie a voi mi stò avvicinando alla soluzione!!

Se tutto và in porto mi screditerò mettendo spazio a dispo della community.   :Smile: 

----------

## maninthebox1

 *mouser wrote:*   

> Adessto sta venendo voglia anche a me!!!!
> 
> Solo che sul mio pc (P200MMX, 64MB Ram, 2hd 4GB) l'amata gentoo non bootta.... e non so perche'''  
> 
> Ho provato anche altre distro, ma sono riuscito a bootare solo con una Suse di 3 anni fa 
> ...

 

uno dei miei tanti pc...il pentium mmx 266 ha retto gentoo in una maniera impressionante fino a 2 settimane fa quando l'ho sostituito con un pentium 3 che mi è capitato tra le mani....e pensa un po sono partiro da stage1 !

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *maninthebox1 wrote:*   

> dove trovo una guidozza per mettere su un bel server? hardened?

 Signori, abbiamo la miglior community e la miglior doc in giro, usiamola  :Very Happy:  Nello specifico c'è una MAGNIFICA SEZIONE denominata "System Administration Documentation" che credo stuzzicherà ancor di più i vostri palati curiosi. In particolare il primo DOC è veramente eccezionale. Completo, d ampio respiro, un must per chiunque sia @root da qualche parte

----------

## maninthebox1

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

>  *maninthebox1 wrote:*   dove trovo una guidozza per mettere su un bel server? hardened? Signori, abbiamo la miglior community e la miglior doc in giro, usiamola  Nello specifico c'è una MAGNIFICA SEZIONE denominata "System Administration Documentation" che credo stuzzicherà ancor di più i vostri palati curiosi. In particolare il primo DOC è veramente eccezionale. Completo, d ampio respiro, un must per chiunque sia @root da qualche parte

 

Mi sento proprio un cogli.....  non ci avevo proprio pensato alla guida!

----------

